# Torchlight



## mccord (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
dachte mir man könnte mal nen Thread zu dem Spiel aufmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Torchlight ist ein von Runic entwickeltes Singleplayer Action-RPG/Hack&Slash ähnlich Diablo. 
Ein Teil des Original Diabloteams ist bei der Entwicklung beteiltigt gewesen, u.a. Matt Uelmen der für die musikalische Untermalung zuständig ist!

Features:
- 3 Klassen - Destroyer (Nahkämpfer), Vanquisher (Jäger, Fallen, Schurkisch), Alchemist (Magieklasse) mit je 3 Talentbäumen
- kein Dungeon gleicht dem Anderem durch zufallserzeugtes Layout & Loot (von dem es jede Menge gibt)
- Pets: jede Klasse bekommt ein Pet, das mitkämpft, Zaubersprüche lernen kann und für euch fix das Loot im Dorf verkaufen geht
- Editor wird Ende der Woche erscheinen, damit sind der Moddinggemeinde alle Tore geöffnet um neuen Content zu entwickeln

Das Spiel gibt es für 15.99&#8364; auf Steam oder direkt für $20 auf http://www.torchlightgame.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Steam könnt ihr auch die Demo runterladen mit der ihr das Spiel antesten könnt!

Gameplay Videos gibts auf http://www.youtube.com/user/Webbstre#g/u

Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

das es _wie _Diablo ist, wird es nie besser sein ^^

aber trotzdem ma wa was das man sich anschauen kann um sich die zeit bis Diablo III kommt zu vertreiben ^^

find das mitt dem "da sind leute aus dem Original Team von Bestseller XY" dabei immer wider geil xD

...ich nehm mir 2 Reinigungskräfte und 3 Fensterputzer von Blizzad und mach meine eigene Spieleschmiede mitt original Blizzard Leuten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds echt ganz gut,hätte jetzt son den totalen Fail-Clone erwartet aber es macht echt Spaß.

Aber wird schon echt bissel wie D3 ( für die die warten ist es aufjeden fall einen Blick wert gibt ja eine Demo)
aber auch D3 wird nichts denn selbst D3 ist kein D2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

das sieht nice aus :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Für 16 Euro ein verdammt guter Diablo-Klon. Hier passt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (nicht so wie bei anderen Spielen *hust*Modern Warfare2*hust*).


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Oktober 2009)

Krass! Hab mir gestern erst die Demo runter geladen und nach ca. 10 Minuten dann das Spiel gekauft! Unglaublich keine Ahnung warum es so viel Spaß macht, aber es macht einen heiden Spaß!


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

wo kann man sich die demo ziehn ich war gestern zu blöd dafür -.- hab auf der homepage nix gefunden und diese homepage ist jetzt wirklcih NICHT sehr umfangreich also ... blödeheit meinerseits


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> wo kann man sich die demo ziehn ich war gestern zu blöd dafür -.- hab auf der homepage nix gefunden und diese homepage ist jetzt wirklcih NICHT sehr umfangreich also ... blödeheit meinerseits


http://store.steampowered.com/app/41510/


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel wird sicher ein riesen Erfolg!

- günstig
- jeder kanns bzw. man kann nichts falsch machen
- comic grafik
- tiefe altersbeschränkung
- hack'n slay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (29. Oktober 2009)

welche klasse spielt ihr denn?

ich hab mir den große berserkerlike haudrauf genommen un bin sehr begeistert
macht übelst fun in die massen zu chargen und dann alles in fetzen zu jumpen xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Oktober 2009)

Mal nebenbei gefrägt... 
Hat das Spiel auch eine halbwegs brauchbare Story oder gehts da ausschließlich ums Knüppeln, Jagen und Sammeln und man kann sein Hirn auch getrost mal in´n Kühlschrank legen... zwecks Konservierung für´s Alter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefrägt...
> Hat das Spiel auch eine halbwegs brauchbare Story oder gehts da ausschließlich ums Knüppeln, Jagen und Sammeln und man kann sein Hirn auch getrost mal in´n Kühlschrank legen... zwecks Konservierung für´s Alter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Spiel ist auf englisch!!! Hat aber auch Story, die halt auf Englisch ist! Recht einfach und simpel zwar aber für meinen Teil find sie ok. 

Spiele auch einen Berserker mal gucken was die anderen Skilltrees noch hergeben!


----------



## Kremlin (29. Oktober 2009)

das ist spiel ist doch noch englisch oder? ist schon bekannt, wann die deutsche version erscheinen wird?


----------



## mccord (29. Oktober 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> welche klasse spielt ihr denn?


Ich spiele nen Alchemisten, und hab hauptsächlich Punkte in den Lorebaum gesteckt. Habe jetz also nen Schwarm Pets um mich (1 Golem, 5 Imps, Hundi, 5 Skelettbogenschützen, und 1 Skelettkrieger den mein Hund beschwört) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele auf 'Normal' aber das is mir nen Ticken zu leicht, mein nächster Char wird wohl auf Hard beginnen.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel auch eine halbwegs brauchbare Story oder gehts da ausschließlich ums Knüppeln, Jagen und Sammeln und man kann sein Hirn auch getrost mal in´n Kühlschrank legen...


Naja nicht zuviel erwarten, die Story ist recht dünn, im Vordergrund steht eindeutig das Dungeoncrawling!

Der Editor soll bald rauskommen aber einen netten Mod gibt es bereits:
RespecMod, der Mod fügt dem Händler in der Stadt eine Respecpotion hinzu, die kostet 3000gp und setzt alle Skillpunkte zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Skillcalculator für Destroyer ist fertig andere Klassen folgen bald: http://calc.torchlightinsider.com/index.php?c=1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe Diablo und da es nichts vergleichbares bis jetzt gibt ist Torchlight genau richtig. Macht sehr viel Spass alles umzukloppen und Tonnen von Items einzusacken. Sein wir mal ehrlich die Story in Diablo war auch ziemlich flach aber gut verpackt.  

Ist wirlich schade das sich niemand nach Titans Quest an das Genre herantraut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will meinen Sammelwahn wieder ausleben können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss sagen es ist wieder erwarten wirklcih verdammt witzig ich mag das spiel


----------



## XXI. (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel jetzt Momentan nur die Demo, kann mir jemand sagen wann die Endet? Mein Destroyer ist jetzt Level 10 Und ich Prügel mich durch Dungeon Stockwerk um Dungeon Stockwerk, dass kommt mir irgendwie zu lange für ne Demo vor...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

XXI genau das denk ich mir auch schon die ganze zeit XD


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt Momentan nur die Demo, kann mir jemand sagen wann die Endet? Mein Destroyer ist jetzt Level 10 Und ich Prügel mich durch Dungeon Stockwerk um Dungeon Stockwerk, dass kommt mir irgendwie zu lange für ne Demo vor...


Höh? Bei meiner Bogenschützenfrau war auf lvl 7 Schluss. Das heisst, ich konnte immernoch weiterspielen, aber hab keine XP mehr bekommen.
Jetzt wollt ich mir die Vollversion kaufen, bzw habs auch gemacht, aber bin irgendwie zu blöd, die zu installieren o_O Bei den Spielen von Steam wird zwar "Torchlight" angezeigt, aber dabei handelts sich nur um die Demo, nicht um die Vollversion...weiss einer, was genau ich da tun muss?

Edit: Ok, Spiel deinstallieren, neu runterladen, hat geklappt so wies scheint.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Download läuft ... ^^


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2009)

bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavanray (2. November 2009)

Nachdem ich eben im Diablo Forum das selbe Thema eröffnet habe, bin ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, das Torchlight sich schon im Forum bekannt macht.

Ich habe jetzt auch schon ca. 20 Stunden in TORCHLIGHT  verbracht und muss selbst als alter Diablo Veteran und leidenschaftlicher Titan Quest Zocker ein ehrliches Lob an Runic Magic (Entwickler) aussprechen.

Ein gelungener, fesselnder Spielspaß -- Echter Hack & Slay -- So soll es sein ...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine perfekte Vorkost was uns bei Diablo 3 erwarten könnte, trotz anderer Thematik.
Auch die Comic  Grafik sowie der "animierte" Physik Stil machen Spaß und sind zwischendurch echte hingucker ! 

Alle die Hack & Slay ala Diablo / Titan Quest lieben, sollte TORCHLIGHT zumindest probieren ....

Gruß Kavanray ... und viel Spaß beim zocken !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: die ersten *DEUTSCH Modifikationen* findet Ihr unter: http://forums.runicgames.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2560
Die Jungs aus der Modder Scene geben sich gerade echt Mühe TORCHLIGHT zu so rasch wie Ihnen möglich  zu übersetzen !
GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2009)

Torchlight ist bisher echt der Hammer.. ich spiele zZ die "Fernkämpferin" auf lv 48/33 und hab immernoch meinen Spaß damit. Sehr lohnenswert!

/e: Weiss zufällig einer ob es Giant Venom Fish gibt? Ich will nen Giftelementar als Pet..


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Ok, ich muß zugeben: Es macht wirklich Spaß!

Die Story und der dazugehörige Spielverlauf bringen Spannung rüber, die Musik ist auch passend. Die Quests sind teilvertont, die Kämpfe sind doch actionreicher als man auf den ersten Blick in den Trailern sah und das Pet ist auch sehr praktisch.

Das Setting wirkt groß und detailiert, ohne dabei aber "klotzig", störend oder überfüllt zu sein. Die Kamera ist, wie beim Diablo-Style üblich, isometrisch. Was mich bei Diablo gestört hat (vorallem bei D1) war, dass du in Dungeons immer das Gefühl hattest, die Decke erdrückt dich. Hat mir immer sehr am Spielspaß gezehrt. Das war bei Titan Quest schon besser und bei Torchlight finde ich es nochmal angenehmer. Die Areale sind gut ausgeleuchtet.

Meiner Meinung nach hätten es aber gern mehr Klassen sein dürfen.

Einzig der Comic-Style ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und geschmackssache. Aber trotzdem: Man kann der Meinung der Presse wirklich folgen. Gesamturteil nach dem ersten Eindruck und ~1h spielen: Gut bis sehr gut. In Zahlen: 8/10.


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2009)

Also bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives sagen, bin aber auch erster lvl 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2009)

Das Spiel hat schon seine Schwächen, zugegeben, es ist zB bisher einfach noch zu leicht (spiele auf Hard), wenn die Gegner dir was können bist du one Hit. Dann wirds irgendwann etwas eintönig, Quests kann man nicht nachholen usw.
Dafür hat es aber auch stärken: es macht verdammt viel Spaß, Actiooooooon! ;D und Gold einsammeln indem man drüber läuft, hallo? total episch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat schon seine Schwächen, zugegeben, es ist zB bisher einfach noch zu leicht (spiele auf Hard) [...]


Stimmt. Spiele auch auf Hard und finde es trotzdem recht leicht (bisher - Level 5 1/2).


----------



## Kavanray (2. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dafür hat es aber auch stärken: es macht verdammt viel Spaß, Actiooooooon! ;D und Gold einsammeln indem man drüber läuft, hallo? total episch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit dem Goldsammeln beim darüber laufen .. hmmm  wann hatten wir das, das letzte mal ?? 
 ----   2D Jump & Run ala Giana Sisters und Super Mario *fg*  -----     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich jetzt  auch ins 3D Areal gewechselt ...


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2009)

Ja, aber wir hatten es nicht im HacknSlay Genre, daher ists schon ne Erwähnung Wert..
@Spec: bin jetzt 51 und nun Onehitte ich die Bosse nichtmehr, die sind jetzt schon bisl stärker geworden!


----------



## Kavanray (2. November 2009)

Gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht ... Es ist tatsächlich in dem Genre eine mir bis dato auch unbekannte Erneuerung ...

Zum SCHWER-Punkt :
Ich spiele eine LVL 43 Vanquisher und habe mitttlerweile auch 3 Tode hinter mir, meist eher durch absolute Unachtsamkeit, obwohl ich aber trotzdem zugeben kann, das es bei mir auch schon zu ein paar brenzligen Situationen gekommen ist, wo es auch ein wenig knapp wurde.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Ich vermisse irgendwie die Speichern-Funktion ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich vermisse irgendwie die Speichern-Funktion ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der speichert wie in Diablo von selbst....


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Ok, danke. Dachte ich mir schon fast. Ist nur schlecht, wenn das Spiel oder der PC mal abschmiert. In Diablo hatte man doch im Menü 'ne "Save" Funktion? Ist schon lange her. In Titan Quest gabs das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dachte ich mir schon fast. Ist nur schlecht, wenn das Spiel oder der PC mal abschmiert. In Diablo hatte man doch im Menü 'ne "Save" Funktion? Ist schon lange her. In Titan Quest gabs das auf jeden Fall.



Dann machst du das Spiel wieder an und stehst genau da wos' dich rausgeworfen hat.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Den einzigen Tod den ich bisher hatte hab ich mir selbst verbüsst durch ein TNT-Fass, als ich mal nicht aufgepasst habe ^^


----------



## Dominau (3. November 2009)

Bin bisjetzt noch nicht gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hab auch nur einen lvl 7van da ist das noch nicht so schwer.
überhaupt der schwierigkeitsgrad ist ziemlich niedrig. hab auf hard gestellt und das ist total easy.
Kann man den nach der charakter erstellung nochmal ändern?


----------



## Kranak90 (4. November 2009)

Hab mir Gestern auch die Demo gesaugt und bin begeistert von dem Spiel! Werde mir in den kommenden Tagen dann die Vollversion holen.


----------



## Dominau (4. November 2009)

Schade, Demo ist rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavanray (7. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Seit gestern ist der erste Patch online. V1.12

Der erste Torchlight Patch, ist nun fertig gestellt. Der Patch hat die Versionsnummer 1.12 und wird nicht als einzelner Patch zum Download angeboten. 
Wer seine Torchlight Version updaten will benötigt den neuen vollen Client mit der Version 1.12. 
Da diese je nach Vertriebspartner unterschiedlich sind müsst ihr den neuen Client dort herunter laden, wo ihr das Spiel gekauft habt. 
z.B. Steam Käufer - Holen Sich den Patch natürlich über Steam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bevor ihr den neuen Client installiert, werdet ihr aufgefordert die alte Version von Torchlight zu deinstallieren. 

Runic Games rät euch sicherheitshalber zuerst *eure Savegames zu sichern, bevor ihr das Spiel deinstalliert*. 

Wenn ihr Torchlight über Runic Games gekauft habt, dann könnt ihr die neuen Client 1.12 auch bei uns herunter laden. 
Da man mit diesem auch gleichzeitig das Spiel testen kann findet ihr diesen nun als Torchlight Demo 1.12 in unserem Download Archiv.
 DEMO = PATCH     http://torchlight.4fansites.de/download,10...Client_112.html 

 UND PS :  NEIN DAS IST KEIN KEYLOGGER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße 
Kavanray


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Kleine blöde, aber dennoch für mich interessante Frage: wo findet man denn die Spielstände? Habs über Steam installiert und finde auch den Torchlight-Ordner im Unterverzeichnis von Steam, aber nur irgendwie keine Spielstände :O


----------



## mccord (19. Dezember 2009)

*bump*
jetzt mit 60 steam achievements & steam cloud support 
ausserdem bis montag für den halben preis zu haben (8&#8364 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://store.steampowered.com/news/3272/


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2009)

Sollte das game nicht irgendwann F2P werden?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sollte das game nicht irgendwann F2P werden?


Nein, nur der MMO-Part, der vielleicht irgendwann nächstes Jahr kommt


----------



## Topperharly (19. Dezember 2009)

aus solchen gründen hab ich ein thread aufgemacht wo man sowas rein stellen könnte....


----------



## Sin (19. Dezember 2009)

Also wenns momentan wirklich nur 8€ kostet, kann ich jedem empfehlen das Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2009)

Hmm..ich denk ich hols mir.
wollte mir eig. TF2 holn
aber torchlight ist ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das nur so billig übers Wochenende?
oder etwas länger?

Edit: ok habs überlesen mccord hats ja gesagt >.<


----------



## nalcarya (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab es mir vor ein paar Wochen schon gekauft und bin auch für 16 Euro oder was das waren sehr zufrieden damit. Yay, for Achievements! ^^


----------



## Slacker (26. Dezember 2009)

nur als kurze info, bei steam gibt es torchlight grad für 3,99€!!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Slacker schrieb:


> nur als kurze info, bei steam gibt es torchlight grad für 3,99€!!


Nur bis morgen (27.12.2009) um 18.00 Uhr!


----------



## rEdiC (27. Dezember 2009)

Habs seit heute, geniales Spiel.
Mal ne Frage: Ist ein Multiplayerpatch noch geplant oder wird es das nie geben?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Dezember 2009)

verdammt ich brauch ne kreditkarte -.-


----------



## Shinar (18. April 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch weiterhelfen? Mein Kollege und ich bleiben bei der gleichen Quest stecken (Bug?).

Die Quest heisst "Heilung der Verderbtheit". Man muss die Bibliothek des Aufsehers finden (um Level 10 herum). Wir befinden uns jetzt im "Hort der Schwestern", haben das Buch in der Mitte angeklickt und die Geister sind erschienen und wurden getötet... wie geht es weiter?


----------



## Shinar (19. Mai 2010)

Kommt eigentlich noch ein offizieller Mulitplayer oder zumindest ein Fanmod? Es wurde so ruhig um das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Dominau (19. Mai 2010)

Wart ich auch noch drauf.
Hoffe es kommt einer, dann kauf ich mir das spiel aufjedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2010)

Man hat zwar irgendwie 0 Abwechslung bei Torchlight, aber es macht süchtig bzw. verliert man schnell mal das Zeitgefühl.
Ich fass es nur selten an - aber es hat schon was "diabolisches" *g*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Mai 2010)

ich hab das spiel ja schon längst vergessen :O

danke für die erinnerung liebe threadleichenschänder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal wieder installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2010)

Gibt es ja öfters mal als Angebot bei Steam und für 5EUR hab ich auch irgendwann mal zugeschlagen.
Für den Preis kann man nix sagen.


----------

